# AbsoluTTe Issue 36



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

The next issue of the Club magazine absoluTTe went to print last week and will start hitting doormats later this week.

If you have moved or changed any other address details since the last issue can you please send the updated details through to Andrew on [email protected] to ensure your copy arrives safely.


----------

